# Old 027 Track cleaning, tightening, etc.?



## DavyR (Jan 6, 2012)

There was a post here somewhere a week, or so, ago about how to tighten up 027 track but my searches can not find it!? So, ...

I have a pile of 027 track and a pair of switches from the 50s & 60s. 
1) How do you tighten up the track to keep better connections, etc.?
2) Do they sell a special 027 tool to do so?
3) What do you use to clean the top of the rails to get good electrical contact?

I was going to go with new Fast-Trak but the smallest radius is still too large. I'm going to thread a line of 027 track around the Xmas tree then behind, and in front of, the TV stand, etc. Might even throw in a siding! Ha!

Thanks!


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

Best stuff I have found for major cleaning is the heavy duty green scouring pads, takes stuff right off, almost new looking. I dont have the track pliers for my O gauge, a good set of needle nose is all I use.


----------



## DavyR (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks! Someone mentioned how to bend 1, or 2, of the pins at a very slight angle in order to hold the track together tighter.


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

DavyR said:


> Thanks! Someone mentioned how to bend 1, or 2, of the pins at a very slight angle in order to hold the track together tighter.


You can do that but what I like to do is, use the needle nose to squeeze the bottom of each rail opening, slightly pinching the bottom at an angle with the botto of the pliers, then give the opening a light squeeze as well. Insert/tap pins in. Same deal with the connecting piece. Using this method I have yet to have any dead rail this season . Its a pain but if you do that to each pin connection the layout will survive the time you have it up. Good luck!


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

I use a decent set of light weight rubber gloves too, the 027 is more forgiving than O but its nice when you are yanking and pushing this metal track around for a few hours.


----------



## DavyR (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks again! But what is 'the botto of the pliers'? :laugh:


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

DavyR said:


> Thanks again! But what is 'the botto of the pliers'? :laugh:


That should be bottom, but I meant top, go figure


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This thread has a picture of track pliers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a tiny stainless rotary brush to clean the inside of the terminal ends after cleaning the track. It's pointless to leave those cruddy if you want decent connections between track segments.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I find my Dremel wire brush polishes rust. I use a cut off wheel on the Dremel with light pressure.

Get a pair of track pliers like the one on the right side of T-Man's thread photo. I bought a pair for about $15. It was money well spent. If I have a spot where the loco slows, a little crimping and we are good to go.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I bend a center pin slightly one way, and outer pin slightly the other way. Then, attach track sections ... the induced extra pressure helps hold the track sections together, and improves conductivity.

ScotchBrite pads to clean the rails. Dremel brush on the exposed pins. Stainless, bronze, or brass pipe cleaners to clean inside the tubes for an inch or so of depth ...

http://www.mcmaster.com/#tube-hand-brushes/=kgm8f9

TJ


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pick up a Lionel track pliers. Best tool you can own for tubular track.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/E10-Track-O-gauge-Track-Plier-Service-too-for-fixing-Lionel-O-Gauge-track-/130798577556?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e7433e794


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

You can use the first opening in the end of electrical pliers, too.


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

Everyone is saying to get those pliers, they may be nice but needle nose works just fine so if you have them save your money for more trains!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, a needle-nose doesn't work as well as the track pliers, at least IMO. However, they're only one small part of the puzzle. You won't get many trains for the $9 you can buy a pair of these for.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a dandy tool... just bought one. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I used my needle nose pliers for years. They work fine until you install the track. Once you spring for a pair, you will be glad you did. As usual, the right tool for the job makes the work easier.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The other thing the track pliers work great for is reforming the ends of the track when they get bent, put a pin in and clamp down hard, back to factory fresh.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave Sams said:


> I find my Dremel wire brush polishes rust. I use a cut off wheel on the Dremel with light pressure.


It would seem to me that that would remove the plating, enhancing additional and faster corrosion return. Cutoff wheels are extremely abrasive. I've only ever cleaned my rails by hand, never any power tools used.

Carl


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> It would seem to me that that would remove the plating, enhancing additional and faster corrosion return. Cutoff wheels are extremely abrasive. I've only ever cleaned my rails by hand, never any power tools used.
> 
> Carl


The wheel does take off the tin plating. But if you have rust, the plating is gone. For dirt, I just use a scotch brute or drywall sanding sponge.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

By the time you're cleaning rust off the tracks, as Dave says, the plating is long gone.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you ever seen real railroad track? Rust is normal. Shiny track is unrealistic. Clean just the top of the rails with some soft scrub and a Scotchbrite pad. I've used SOS but most will tell you that is a huge no-no so don't use anything like steel wool.

Anyway, a lot of scale modelers spend many hours weathering their track to make it look rusty. Yours came that way for no extra charge.


----------



## DavyR (Jan 6, 2012)

areizman said:


> Pick up a Lionel track pliers. Best tool you can own for tubular track.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/E10-Track-O-gauge-Track-Plier-Service-too-for-fixing-Lionel-O-Gauge-track-/130798577556?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e7433e794


So, do the pliers work for 'O' gauge AND '027' gauge also, since they have different tube sizes?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

My train store had different pliers for each size track.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Holding the track section with the pins pointing away from you, bend the left rail where the pin is installed slightly to the left, and the center rail pin to the right. This puts pressure on the end of the pin where it contacts the inside of the rail of the next section. The sections go together easily but don't come apart unless you take them apart. You only have to do this once. The sections can be assembled and disassembled and no re-bending of the rails is necessary. Add to this John's use of a small wire brush to clean the inside of the rail, and you should have good electrical contact.


----------

